# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Κατασκευή Κλούβας για τα Cockatiels μου!!!!!!

## Chrisman

Καλησπέρα Συμφορουμίστες και Συμφορουμίστριες!!!

Είχαμε μια παλιά ντουλάπα στην αποθήκη μας την οποία πλέον δεν χρειαζόμαστε και έτσι αποφάσισα να τη μετατρέψω σε κλούβα πτήσης για τα cockatiels μου!!! Έχω διαβάσει σχεδόν όλα τα θέματα που έχουν να κάνουν με κατασκευές κλούβας και έχω πάρει αρκετές ιδέες απλά θέλω να ακούσω και τη γνώμη σας και να μου δώσετε καμία συμβουλή για το πώς θα κάνω τον χώρο των παπαγάλων μου πιο άνετο για αυτά!!!

Ορίστε και μερικές φωτογραφίες της ντουλάπας!!!













Οι διαστάσεις είναι: Εξωτερικά: ύψος 176cm, πλάτος 89,5 cm και βάθος 49cm
Εσωτερικά: ύψος 167cm, πλάτος 86cm και βάθος 49cm
Πάχος του ξύλου: 1,5-2cm

Αυτό που σκέφτομαι εγώ να κάνω είναι να αφαιρέσω την πίσω όψη, να βάλω και στις 2 ανοιχτές περιοχές κουνελόσυρμα το οποίο θα το ενώσω με το ξύλο με βίδες και παξιμάδια, θα βάλω ρόδες κάτω για ευκολότερη μεταφορά και εννοείται συρτάρι με μεταλική βάση όπου θα πέφτουν οι ακαθαρσίες.

Το δίλημμα που έχω είναι πως δεν ξέρω πώς να το βάλω (όρθιο ή ξαπλωμένο); Και με τους δύο τρόπους χωράει στο μπαλκόνι μου που είναι 1,80χ1,90.

Επίσης το κουνελόσυρμα είναι σίγουρα ασφαλές για τους παπαγάλους;;; Θα είναι γαλβανιζέ γι' αυτό λέω.

Οποιαδήποτε συμβουλή και γνώμη καλοδεχούμενη!!!

Υ.Γ. Συγγνώμη για τις φωτογραφίες που είναι τραβηγμένες από τόσο κοντά αλλά δεν είχα αρκετό χώρο διότι το μπαλκόνι μου είναι μικρό.

----------


## Periklis

Κατα την γνώμη μου να το αφήσεις όρθιο και να το ξύλο που χορίζει σε 2 μερη να το βάλεις στην μέση και να φτιάξεις 2 ίσα κλουβιά για μελλοντικούς απογόνους ή άλλο 1 ζευγαράκι , άλλη μια ιδέα είναι να γυρίσεις ανάποδα την ντουλάπα και το μεγαλήτερο μέρος να είναι το κλουβί και απο κάτο στο μικρίτερο  να έχεις ένα ντουλαπάκι και να αποθηκεύεις τες τροφές και όλα τα χριαζόμενα.(Πιστέβω την πίσω όψη να την αφίσεις εκτός αν έιναι πολύ λεπτή και την φάνε)

----------


## Chrisman

Ναι είναι λεπτή επιφάνεια και εκτώς αυτού αν υπάρχει και η πλευρά αυτή θα μπαίνει πολύ λίγο φως. Για το κουνελόσυρμα τι γνώμη έχετε;;;

----------


## kostas0206

Ολοι οσοι φτιαχνουν χειρποιητα κλουβια-κλουβες, απο οσο εχω δει χρησιοποιουν γαλβανιζε κουνελοσυρμα!

----------


## Chrisman

Απλά διάβασα πως με το καιρό οξειδώνεται και αυτό όπως και το σίδερο απλά κρατάει για μεγαλύτερο χρονικό διάστημα....

----------


## Chrisman

Και κάτι ακόμα, το ξύλο θα χρειαστεί καμιά επίστρωση έτσι ώστε να γίνει αδιάβροχο ή για να μην μουχλιάσει ή δεν είναι απαραίτητο;;;

----------


## Chrisman

Έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα;;;

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλό θα ήταν να το περάσεις με ένα οικολογικό βερνίκι νερού, για να μην κατοικήσουν τίποτα ψείρες στα κενά ανάμεσα στο ξύλο ....
Τώρα δεν ξέρω αν είναι είδη λόγω της προηγούμενης χρήσης!  :winky:

----------


## Chrisman

Ωραία ευχαριστώ πολύ!!! Μόλις ξεκινήσω την κατασκευή θα αρχίσω να ανεβάζω τις φωτογραφίες. Τελικά καλήτερα να το αφήσω όρθιο ή να το ξαπλώσω;;;

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλύτερα όρθιο ... οι παπαγάλοι έχουν την τάση να σκαρφαλώνουν !!!  :winky:

----------


## lagreco69

Χρηστο αυτη η ντουλαπα ειναι φτιαγμενη απο νοβοπαν (πεπιεσμενο πριονιδι). το νοβοπαν ειναι ενα υλικο με πολυ χαμηλη προστασια στην υγρασια και στο νερο, (φουσκωνει πολυ ευκολα). δεν θα μπορεις να το περασεις με κανενα βερνικι, γιατι εχει εξωτερικο πλαστικο pvc φυλλο και μεσα στο πριονιδι του μπορουν ανετα να φιλοξενηθουν εξωπαρασιτα (ψειρες). 

Με λιγα λογια δεν κανει για κλουβα.  :sad:

----------


## Chrisman

Πωωω.... Πολύ κρίμα... Στεναχωρέθηκα τώρα  :sad:  Και τι ξύλο θα ήταν το ιδανικότερο;;;

----------


## CyberPanos

Εννοεις καλυτερο ειδος ξυλου για σκελετο ετσι?
Το καλυτερο δεν το γνωριζω αλλα μια πολυ καλη λυση ειναι η οξιά,εγω αυτο εχω χρησιμοποιησει αλλα ειναι μπερδεμα διοτι οι παπαγαλοι οτι ξυλο και να βαλεις θα το φανε πολυ γρηγορα αν δεν το προστατεψεις καλα οποτε καλυτερα κοιτα για καποια ετοιμη λυση η μια σιδερενια κατασκευη.

----------


## Chrisman

Έγινε. Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Θα κοιτάξω μήπως και φτιάξω μεταλλικό σκελετό (οικονομικά προσιτό κατά κύριο λόγο). Δεν θέλω να αγοράσω κάτι έτοιμο, θέλω να το φτιάξω μόνος μου γιατί μου αρέσει πολύ η όλη διαδικασία και το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι σαφώς πολύ διαφορετικό από τα έτοιμα!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Χρήστο προχώρα με την ντουλάπα σου και μην φοβάσαι τίποτα !! 

Απλά στης ματίσεις θα περάσεις αντιμουχλική σιλικόνη !! Την πλάτη αν θέλεις την αλλάζεις επιλέγοντας κόντρα πλακέ θαλάσσης 6αράκι και θα το καρφώσεις πολύ καλά με τα προκαλάκια-συνδετηράκια σε κοντινές αποστάσεις !! 
Πλέγμα να χρησιμοποιήσεις γαλβανιζέ 1χ1.5 διάκενο !!  

6 χρόνια ακατάπαυστης λειτουργίας από τον κ. Μάκη Γ. με ζευγαρώστρες από μελαμίνη χωρίς ίχνος ψείρας κλπ κλπ !! Καθαρισμός.... πιο εύκολος δεν γίνεται !! 












Ενα παράδειγμα στο πως θα την τελειώσεις δες εδώ την δική μου κατασκευή από μελαμίνη ---->  Η νέα μου κατασκευή!! Ζευγαρώστρα 80χ40χ40 !!

*
*

όχι τίποτα άλλο Χρήστο αλλά μ' αρέσει να μιλάω με εικόνες !! 


*Τα πιο σύγχρονα εκτροφεία είναι εξοπλισμένα με τέτοιες κατασκευές !!! Τυχαίο ??

*

----------


## Chrisman

Πολύ καλά λοιπόν, θα ακούσω τη συμβουλή σας. Πόσο περίπου μπορεί να κοστίσει η αντιμουχλική σιλικόνη; Και όταν λέτε *ματίσεις* ​τι εννοείτε;;;
Και κάτι ακόμα, οι κατασκευές αυτές είναι πάρα πολύ ωραίες, όμως εγώ μιλάω για παπαγάλους, είναι σίγουρα ασφαλές αυτό το ξύλο;;;;

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Αν σε αυτα τα σημεια απλωσεις καλα σιλικονη με το δακτυλο και μετα βιδωνεις οπου βιδωνεις 
δεν θα παθει τιποτα ποτε

----------


## Chrisman

Ωραία. Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ όλους. Την άλλη βδομάδα λοιπόν ξεκινάω!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## lagreco69

> οι κατασκευές αυτές είναι πάρα πολύ ωραίες, όμως εγώ μιλάω για παπαγάλους, είναι σίγουρα ασφαλές αυτό το ξύλο;;;;


Γενικα το ξυλο δεν ειναι ασφαλες για τους παπαγαλους, το ξυλο για τους παπαγαλους ειναι (μελλοντικη οδοντογλυφιδα). μπορουν και ροκανιζουν με ευκολια φυσικα κλαδια και ξυλινες πατηθρες της αγορας, ποσο δυσκολο θα ειναι για αυτους να ροκανισουν το νοβοπαν? το οποιο ειναι (πεπιεσμενο πριονιδι) και να φανε και την  σιλικονη για γαρνιτουρα. 

Οι φωτογραφιες που παραθεσε το μελος (karakonstantakis) ειναι απο επαγγελματικα εκτροφεια (καναρινιων) οχι παπαγαλων, εξοπλισμενα με μηχανηματα κατα της υγρασιας και φυσικα βρισκονται σε εσωτερικους στεγανοποιημενους χωρους οπου δεν υπαρχει κινδυνος να φουσκωσει το νοβοπαν, απο τις καιρικες συνθηκες.

----------


## Chrisman

Μάλιστα... Πώς όμως θα δαγκώσουν το ξύλο αφού το σύρμα θα μπει εξωτερικά και επομένως θα έχουν επαφή μόνο με τη λεία επιφάνεια του ξύλου;;;

----------


## lagreco69

Θα βρουν τον τροπο οι παπαγαλοι εαν το θελησουν, να σκαψουν την λεια επιφανεια του ξυλου. 

Εαν ηταν ετσι βρε Χρηστο, ολοι θα αγοραζαμε 4 τεραστια φυλλα νοβοπαν που ειναι και σχετικα φτηνα και θα φτιαχναμε τεραστιες κλουβες για τους παπαγαλους μας. 

Υπαρχουν ομως οι λογοι που εχω ηδη αναφερει παραπανω, που δεν το κανουμε. 

Σου λεω τι δεν θα εκανα εγω, οχι τι να κανεις εσυ.  :Happy:

----------


## Chrisman

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές σου. Το εκτιμώ αφάνταστα. Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα σε ακούσω και θα κάνω σιδερένιο σκελετό το οποίο θα το καλύψω με το σύρμα.

----------


## Chrisman

*Καλησπέρα παιδιά!!! Χθές γύρισα από τις διακοπές μου στο εξωχικό μου στην Ερέτρια. Εκεί που λέτε έψαξα για τα γαλβανιζέ δοκάρια και το κουνελόσυρμα που θα χρησιμοποιήσω. Μου φάνηκαν βέβαια ακριβούτσικα και έτσι αποφάσισα να περιμένω να γυρίσω Αθήνα και να πάω σε κάποιο πολυκατάστημα μήπως και τα βρω πιο φθηνά. (Εκεί κόστιζαν το 6μετρο γαλβανιζέ γωνία 13€ και το κουνελόσυρμα 4,50€ με πλάτος 1,20 m). Τα σχέδια για τη κλούβα τα ετοίμασα και η αδερφή μου τα έφτιαξε στο Sketch up για να σας το παρουσιάσω. Το έχω φτιάξει και σε .jpeg αρχεία αλλά στο Sketch up θα φανεί πολύ καλήτερα. Όποιος θέλει ας το κατεβάσει και θα του το στείλω σε pm το αρχείο. 

Λοιπόν, ας ξεκινήσουμε με τις φωτογραφίες!!!
*











*

Να σημειώσω πως και στις τέσσερις πάνω ακμές της κλούβας θα υπάρχουν γωνίες γαλβανιζέ και στις τρεις στην κάτω μεριά (η τέταρτη θα μείνει ανοιχτεί για να μπαινοβγαίνουν τα συρταράκια). Επίσης, θα βάλω και χώρισμα ώστε να χωρίζω τους γονείς από τα παιδιά όταν θελήσω να τα ξαναζευγαρώσω. Τέλος, οι πλαϊνές πόρτες που βλέπετε είναι για τη φωλιά.Έβαλα και στις δύο μεριές απλά για να υπάρχουν.
Δύο είναι, όμως, τα προβλήματά μου: 1) Δεν ξέρω με ποιον τρόπο να ενώσω το κουνελόσυρμα με τις γωνίες και από ποια μεριά (από τη μέσα ή από την έξω);;;;
2) Δεν ξέρω πώς ακριβώς να φτιάξω τις πόρτες!!

Για πείτε τις ιδέες σας!!!!*

----------


## teo24

Μπορεις να το βαλεις απ εξω το πλεγμα με περαστη βιδα με ροδελα μεσα εξω και παξιμαδι εσωτερικα σαν του mitsman*Δημιουργία κλούβας!!!* μονο που εχει λαμαρινοβιδα με ροδελα,εσενα δεν κανει η λαμαρινοβιδα. Αν το βαλεις ομως απ εξω θα κανεις καλα κοψιματα στο πλεγμα για να μην ''τρως'' τα χερια σου,αλλιως απο μεσα.

Πορτακια νομιζω καπου εχει στις κατασκευες αλλα δεν το βρηκα,εδω ειναι οι δικες μου *Nέα κλούβα (γυναικωνίτης)*Ριξε μια ματια στις κατασκευες του φορουμ,θα βρεις αρκετες χρησιμες πληροφοριες.

----------


## pasxalis

Κάτι παρόμοιο έκανα και εγώ αλλά σκελετό από αλουμίνιο και το σε 8 κλουβία με σκοπό να τα βάλω όλα εκεί. βαλε
ρόδες σίγουρα εγώ την πάτησα με τα μέτρα του μπαλκονιού μου και αποτέλεσμα να σφηνώσει. στο μέλλον θα κάνω άλλο
ένα ίδιο μόνο για κακατιλ είναι βολικό και μεγάλο θα το χαρούν σίγουρα.

----------


## pasxalis

Κάτι παρόμοιο έκανα και εγώ αλλά σκελετό από αλουμίνιο και το σε 8 κλουβία με σκοπό να τα βάλω όλα εκεί. βαλε
ρόδες σίγουρα εγώ την πάτησα με τα μέτρα του μπαλκονιού μου και αποτέλεσμα να σφηνώσει. στο μέλλον θα κάνω άλλο
ένα ίδιο μόνο για κακατιλ είναι βολικό και μεγάλο θα το χαρούν σίγουρα.

----------


## Chrisman

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Θοδωρή. Έχω ψάξει πολλές φορές στο φόρουμ για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα αλλά δεν έχω δει  κατάλληλες φωτογραφίες από συγκεκριμένες οπτικές γωνίες που να εξηγούν κατά κάποιο τρόπο τα βήματα που ακουλούθησαν. Θα ρίξω άλλη μια ματιά. Και εγώ έτσι είχα σκεφτεί αλλά δεν ήμουν πολύ σίγουρος για το αν θα το κρατήσει. Οπότε με τις ροδέλες και το παξιμάδι να είμαι σίγουρος;; Και όσον αφορά το μέγεθος της βίδας αυτό θα το κοιτάξω εγώ σωστά;;;

----------


## teo24

Κοψε ενα κομματι πλεγμα αναλογα με την διασταση της πορτας που θες να κανεις και ασε ''ξεφτια'' στις 2 πλευρες και κανε τους γυρισμα προς τα μεσα. 
Μετα αφαιρεσε στο σημειο που θες να γινουν οι πορτες το πλεγμα και κοψε δεξια και αριστερα τα αντιστοιχα προς τα πανω συρματακια για να μπορει να ανεβαινει το πορτακι.Θα πρεπει να τα λειανης καλα για να μην μαγκωνει η πορτα και σου μεινει ανοιχτει καμια μερα.Εδω τα εκοψα αλλα δεν τα ειχα λειανει ακομα.


Εδω τελειωμενα


Για βιδες θα εβαζα Μ6 με αναλογη ροδελα και παξιμαδι ασφαλειας απο μεσα.Ειμαι λιγο υπερπροστατευτικος στις κατασκευες μου.Αν θες να σου πω και που να ψωνισεις αν σε συμφερουν φυσικα οι τιμες,ειναι διπλα μας στην Ν.Ιωνια.

----------


## mitsman

To κουνελοσυρμα του Θοδωρη ειναι ΟΤΙ καλυτερο....

----------


## Chrisman

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ΄Θοδωρή!!! Στείλε μου σε πμ το μαγαζί και όταν αποφασίσω πότε θα ξεκινήσω θα πάω. Το κουνελόσυρμα είναι 1χ5;;;

----------


## teo24

Ναι Χρηστο 1x5 ειναι.Εψαχνα 1x10 αλλα ολοι μου ειπαν πως δεν υπαρχει.Εχω δουλεψει και το 1x2 η 2,5 δεν θυμαμαι σε αλλη κατασκευη αλλα δεν λεει και πολλα.

----------

